# April "To Do" List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Another month already? Where does the time go? Okay, let's get to it - what's on your to-do list for this month?

1. Finish the taxes and get them filed.

2. Put a lid on my shed. (I'm so embarrassed to have this one on my list for yet another month.  )

3. Till all of the new garden space and add plenty of well rotted stall bedding to it.

4. Plant more potatoes, carrots, cole crops, lettuce and peas outside, tomatoes and other warm weather crops indoors.

5. Plant the grapes, and all the potted landscaping plants/trees.

6. Finish weeding and mulching flowerbeds.

7. Clean up and consolidate my "junk piles" outside (hide them from view until I decide what to make from them - most of them are building supplies).

8. Cut enough more saplings and underbrush to clear the back property line, and then run a string down it to mark the line. Bonus points if I get a fence of some sort put up. 

9. Keep the basics of the house under control, and make Abby keep the dishes washed.

I'm sure there are many more jobs I should be doing and putting on the list...but I get too tired thinking about it all. 

Next?


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have so wanted to join this thread for the last 3 months, but with life so out of control, I didn't feel that I could! FINALLY I think I can! Keep in mind I am now 3 months behind!  So my list may be a little to ambitious for just one month!

Here goes...

1) Clear off computer desk, and get bookwork and filing caught up
2) Swap out winter clothes for summer clothes, and store
3) Wash coats and coveralls ready for storage
4) Plant potatoes and onions sets
5) Move garden supports to get ready for planting
6) Finish setting up 2 new veggie garden beds
7) Clean out compost piles and spread in new beds
8) Clean up flower beds
9) Make markers for spring bulbs and get them in place before flowers are gone and I lose track of them again this year! 
10) Measure flower bed by shop for border pavers 
11) "Spring Clean" my bedroom and hallway closet
12) Declutter utility room/storage area

Okay, I'd better stop there. I'm sure there is a lot more that I should be doing. But if I get even half way through this list I will feel more in control tha I have in quite a while! LOL! Wish me luck!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, here goes......I know there will be more added as the month goes, but I am not sure that it will get done...........just have to keep adding and keep trying.
1. Get rocks from tater/corn plot.
2. Plant garden, hope to have it all in this month.
3. Round-up on fence rows.
4. Finish shawl on tri-loom.
5. Clean garage.........started last month, this may take awhile
6. Spray fruit trees.
7. Put in more fruit and flower bushes.
8. Make soap and lotions. (This one was on last month, and never got to it.)
9. Get my mulch home.
10. Pay off one more credit card/bill payment. (1 down last month)
11. Figure out how to use my new serger.
12. Get herb bed built and planted.
13. Get hoop bed built for my pole beans to grow in.
14. Get flower boxes planted.
15. Butcher 2 roosters that need to go.
Well, I figure if I can do 2 of these things every day, I will get done this month. Yeah, yeah, we will see!!!
Marilyn


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Here's mine:

1. Weed front and side door flower beds. The weeds are small, but they are definitely coming up.

2. Plant peas along fence. I'm starting from sod so this is a bit of a project.

3. Make 3 more raised beds.

4. Order a load of topsoil.

5. Mud, sand, prime, and paint upstairs hallway.

6. Finish spring cleaning boys' room.

7. Put away winter clothes and inventory spring clothes to see who needs what.

8. Rehab first half of chicken yard.

9. Pot tomatoes into bigger pots.


I think I better stop there. If I get all this done, I'll be really proud of myself


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok here is mine
1. finish up 2 more sewing projects
2. clean out garage so work can done and then refill with organized storage
3. put up more bookshelves in basement
4. fix desk area up and organize it
5. work on garden area more if weather cooperates it is under snow again 
6. deep clean kitchen and front room
7. work on second bathroom remodel if $$ is available after garage is done


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Good Grief!!! I need to add another to my list!!!!!!!!!
16. Cut all the hair off the Shiztu, (easy one); Then cut the hair off the GPyreneese,(NOW THAT IS A JOB!!!!!!!!!)
Marilyn


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm going to start today by working on weeding and peas. It's cloudy, but it's not supposed to rain so I'll give it a shot. Update later.

UPDATE: I got started on the peas. I'm removing sod along a chain link fence to plant them and I got more than half of the sod removed. I put the sod over an area where we have bad erosion. I also cleaned up the "dog yard" (i.e. picked up sticks, trash, etc.) I should be able to finish removing the sod tomorrow and plant the peas right away (they are soaking in a jar right now.)


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay, here I had a three day weekend, and barely got to anything on my list! But, in my defense, when DH got home Fri night, he says, "Why don't we go and get the lumber for your garden shed?" And so Saturday, and what wasn't dedicated to the holiday Sunday, was spent getting a great start on the Garden Shed! We got the floor and 4 walls up, and most of the siding is primed. 

I have to admit, I felt a little guilty. We have talked about building this for several years, and I jumped at the chance when DH said let's do it now. But I also kept thinking "This wasn't on my list for April! I should be getting to the things on my list!!" :rotfl: So, I kept reminding myself, that the list was for the MONTH, not just this weekend. There's still time!

So, back to what I DID get done...

1) Clear off computer desk, and get bookwork and filing caught up
2) Swap out winter clothes for summer clothes, and store
3) Wash coats and coveralls ready for storage
4) Plant potatoes and onions sets :baby04: Done, planted my peas, too!
5) Move garden supports to get ready for planting :baby04: Done
6) Finish setting up 2 new veggie garden beds
7) Clean out compost piles and spread in new beds  half done, got one emptied, and have one to "re-mix"
8) Clean up flower beds
9) Make markers for spring bulbs and get them in place before flowers are gone and I lose track of them again this year! 
10) Measure flower bed by shop for border pavers 
11) "Spring Clean" my bedroom and hallway closet
12) Declutter utility room/storage area


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Great job!

I'm not making very much progress so far. I am nearly done with my taxes - hope to finish that one today. Got the house semi under control, then went to work the last 3 nights, so I have to get back on Abby to do the dishes. She HAD them done 3 days ago, but isn't keeping up on the daily washing, so they are piling up. They are not my dishes, and it's her job, so I will be making sure she gets them done today. Other than that, it's been nasty weather outside, so most of my to-do list is on hold until it gets better. I'm hoping we get a little sunshine this week.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

UPDATE: Number 2 on my list is done. Not only did I get my peas planted, but I learned last night that radishes are good companion plants for peas, so I planted some of those too. Peas and radishes are planted. After dinner I think I'll try to pot up my tomatoes into bigger pots.

Congrats on the garden shed, *lickcreek2* It is definitely a good thing when you get something done that's been on your to-do list for years 

*Manygoats* uncooperative weather is one reason I always put a couple of indoor tasks on my list. That way the weather can help me plan what I'm doing each day. Dry? Outside. Wet? Inside. Of course, there's nothing wrong with just relaxing. Heaven knows you've been working so hard lately that you deserve a little down time...


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh I like this idea on organizing...then I can come back and edit it!

1. Spring Cleaning and everyday bits.
2. Finish up chicken coop.
3. Measure garden, till in and buy tarp.
4. Rake the yard.
5. Measure borde and make 2x4 border edge
6. Measure for an eavestrough and plan pipe and fastening.
7. Replan garden.
8. Clean and rearrange front porch.
9. Clean up cement pad and stack wood.
10. Cut down small trees for roosts or measure and buy some 2x4's
11. Put up fencing in chicken coop.
12. Cook some freezer meals and get quick lunch/breakfast ideas.
13. Begin working on my comforter cover.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So far, I've managed to finish the taxes and file them. :sing: I also worked on the garden tilling, planted a dozen each of cauliflower and broccoli seeds, dug and turned the soil for the first of my wide rows of carrots and scattered the seed, and worked more on the property line clearing. Other than that, not a lot. But, hey, it's a start, right?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hard to believe we are already about 1/3 of the way through the month. How are you all doing on your lists? Here's my update:

1. Finish the taxes and get them filed. *DONE!*

2. Put a lid on my shed. (I'm so embarrassed to have this one on my list for yet another month.) *worked on sorting materials and planning out how to build the loft today*

3. Till all of the new garden space and add plenty of well rotted stall bedding to it. *tilled bits and pieces of it, but have decided to use part of that tax refund to hire the main rototilling done. Still need to finish cleaning out the stalls before I do.*

4. Plant more potatoes, carrots, cole crops, lettuce and peas outside, tomatoes and other warm weather crops indoors. *Dutch Yellow, Red and Russet potatoes in, cauliflower and broccoli seeded, lettuce seeded, first patch of carrot seed in the ground, and I'm planting tomato seeds to pots tonight*

5. Plant the grapes, and all the potted landscaping plants/trees. * still need to get to this one*

6. Finish weeding and mulching flowerbeds. *oh, if only I had the time to get all these done and the garden, too. Haven't touched the flowerbeds in over a week.*

7. Clean up and consolidate my "junk piles" outside (hide them from view until I decide what to make from them - most of them are building supplies). *worked on this one today - sorted and stacked lumber, cleaned up the garden area where more lumber and fencing wire were stacked, and made a pretty good improvement in things.*

8. Cut enough more saplings and underbrush to clear the back property line, and then run a string down it to mark the line. Bonus points if I get a fence of some sort put up. *I've been working on clearing the line, but have to get the chain back on the saw before I can do much more. Why is it the simple things that stymie me?* 

9. Keep the basics of the house under control, and make Abby keep the dishes washed. *I hate fighting with a young adult over getting the dishes washed. :grumble:*

So, making slow progress, but at least making SOME progress anyway! I feel like I got a LOT done today, from sorting out and coiling up all the soaker hoses from the garden, to digging trenches for potatoes, to sorting lumber and so much more. I even raked up part of the pasture to get sticks and rocks cleared off and manure spread more evenly.  I have decided that sticks and stones don't break my bones, but they make my hips hurt like crazy, lol.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I am checking in, but not getting much on my list done. I have been either working at the po, for my husband, or running errands all month. I have gotten a few things done though.
#1. The rocks are cleaned out ready to plant corn and potatoes.
#5. Almost done. Garage is sorted, just need to find a new home for the stuff that is leaving.
#7. New free flower bushes are planted, the few new fruit bushes should be in the ground this week.
#14, Flower beds are all planted and coming up.
#15. Roosters are out of the smoker, and waiting in the fridge.
I still hope to get all the garden in this month, and the GP sheared, for sure. I will have to look over the rest of my list, and see what else cannot be moved to next month. I am still hopeful of getting the whole list done!!!:hrm:
Marilyn


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Patches, I'm not getting to my list as quickly as I would like either. Here it is, 12 days into April already!! I really have to spend some time getting to these things soon!

1) Clear off computer desk, and get bookwork and filing caught up
2) Swap out winter clothes for summer clothes, and store
3) Wash coats and coveralls ready for storage  _Done_
4) Plant potatoes and onions sets  _Done, planted my peas, too!_
5) Move garden supports to get ready for planting  _Done_
6) Finish setting up 2 new veggie garden beds
7) Clean out compost piles and spread in new beds half done, got one emptied, and have one to "re-mix"
8) Clean up flower beds
9) Make markers for spring bulbs and get them in place before flowers are gone and I lose track of them again this year! 
10) Measure flower bed by shop for border pavers - _This one we decided to hold off on, since the Garden Shed is taking up more $$ than originally planned. DH has a tendency to "over-build"  _
11) "Spring Clean" my bedroom and hallway closet
12) Declutter utility room/storage area  _Done all I can until Garden Shed is set to move in to_

I still have some painting to do for the shed (my contribution to the construction, as DH really dislikes painting!) Probably will take another 2-3 evenings to get it done. But I'm really hoping to get to the other things on the list soon too! Especially the outdoor gardening things. The inside will always be there. Spring is only going to last so long...


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Removed by me,as somehow I managed a double post


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok here is my update
1. finish up 2 more sewing projects one down one to go
2. clean out garage so work can done and then refill with organized storage partially done
3. put up more bookshelves in basement
4. fix desk area up and organize it not started
5. work on garden area more if weather cooperates it is under snow again  it isn't being nice out there 
6. deep clean kitchen and front room not even started
7. work on second bathroom remodel if $$ is available after garage is done not this month $$ isn't there


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 1. Weed front and side door flower beds. The weeds are small, but they are definitely coming up. *This is 50% done.*
> 
> ...


There's my update. We have been crazy busy around here! I also fixed an area where I was having an erosion problem, hosted my inlaws for Easter, got an old, broken trampoline out of the yard (yay Craigslist), etc.


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, I spent some time working on something other than the Garden Shed last night! They are calling for rain tonight, so we got tarps over it while we wait on the roofing we ordered. And it was too windy to bring out the 2 pieces of siding that need primed and painted. So had a little more time to get to some of the things on my list. :sing:

1) Clear off computer desk, and get bookwork and filing caught up
2) Swap out winter clothes for summer clothes, and store
3) Wash coats and coveralls ready for storage  *DONE*
4) Plant potatoes and onions sets  *DONE* planted my peas, too!
5) Move garden supports to get ready for planting  *DONE*
6) Finish setting up 2 new veggie garden beds
7) Clean out compost piles and spread in new beds  *DONE*
8) Clean up flower beds  *One Done, One to Go!*
9) Make markers for spring bulbs and get them in place before flowers are gone and I lose track of them again this year!  *DONE*
10) Measure flower bed by shop for border pavers - This one we decided to hold off on, since the Garden Shed is taking up more $$ than originally planned. DH has a tendency to "over-build" 
11) "Spring Clean" my bedroom and hallway closet
12) Declutter utility room/storage area  *DONE* all I can until Garden Shed is set to move in to

The other flower bed is waiting until after the rain, the ground is pretty hard and the weeds have taken root REALLY well! I may pick up some more bags of mulch for it today, so I'm ready to take it on this weekend after the rain.

The 2 veggie garden beds are waiting on a trailer load of compost to fill them. Other than that, I can't do much with them. DS currently has the trailer at his house cleaning up the yard. So far I've received 3 big bags of leaves from him, though, so I can't complain yet.

The computer desk work hopefully will get caught up tomorrow morning. I have to pay bills then anyway, and since I should be the only one home, I hope to get to this first thing. 

The house has really been ignored these past couple of weeks, so I really need to take time to go over it well. So I'm hoping some of the spring cleaning in the bedroom and hallway can happen tomorrow, too. The clothes swap could easily work in with this. It's got to happen soon, as it is really warming up early here. Our upstairs really heats up in warm weather, and tomorrow is only suppose to top out in the 60s. I should really make it a priority to get to this tomorrow!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I made progress on getting the "lid" on my shed today - I found enough 2x6s in my building supply stack to make the floor joists I need for the loft, and I cleaned out the barn aisle and feed/tack room so I have room now to use my table saw for cutting rafters. Just need to trim up a slightly "wowwed" 2x4 and add another 2x4 to the top of the walls, and buy some joist hangers and I can get the loft built. Then I can stand on the loft floor to install the rafters.

I also worked with my dd to clean out part of a deep bedding packed stall, dumping it on the new garden area. A few more good days' work and I could be ready to have the garden tilled. I also used my little tiller on another section of garden/orchard where the tractor and tiller can't go. I have my tomatoes started, as well as some lettuce, cauliflower, and broccoli, and I am ready to plant peas tomorrow, I think.

And I found out that my chain saw needs returned to the store AGAIN for a new one, as the chain brake isn't working. :grumble: Can't do much more on the property line without a working saw. This is the last time I'll exchange it - if it doesn't hold up to light use this time, I'm returning it and buying a Stihl.

I got a lot done outside today, from moving another pile of building supplies, to burning a bit of trash and brush, to raking up the ripped up pieces of dog food bag the puppies spread all over the yard. 

Tonight I did laundry by hand as the wringer washer is still plugged from dd's attempt to wash her clothes. She left them agitating all night and clogged the drain hose with lint - I still can't get it to clear. Oh, well - she has to pay to fix it, and I will still make her do her own laundry. I've found that as long as I wash my clothes every day or two, and let the really soiled ones soak, I can keep up with my own laundry without much of a fuss.

And last, but not least, dd is slowly, but surely getting the dishes washed. The threat of being dropped off at the homeless shelter and taking away her cell phone did wonders.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Well, I couldn't do anything outside this weekend. It rained and snowed! Grrrr! So we worked on #5 on my list. The upstairs hallway. We keep finding more that needs to be done to it before we can paint. This weekend we put down that tiny trim that goes between the ends of the hardwood floors and the baseboards to cover the gap between the walls and the floor. It looks great, but I wish I had got more done.

Today it looks really nice out. I will probably work on mowing, work on the chicken yard, finish weeding the flower beds, and work on my raised beds some more. I was sick yesterday so the house is a mess (why does that happen?) so that needs fixed too.


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

I had a 3 day weekend, so I should be able to report more done on my list than I can. Not that I wasn't busy, and accomplished quite a bit. Its just a lot of it was not on this list!

Friday I did take the day and clean my bedroom and the upstairs hallway. I couldn't believe the dust had got that thick! And I got the clothes sorted and the winter clothes put away. After marathon washing, I now have 2 laundry baskets overflowing with DH and my spring/summer clothes. Now I just need to get them put away!!!

I also got the inside of the Garden shed painted with a second coat, with the exception of the board running along the very bottom. There was too much stuff in the way for that, but it's pretty much cleaned out now, so I can get to that this week. Also got the other 2 pieces of siding primed, and one 3/4s painted before I ran out of paint. I didn't want to drive 30 miles for a gallon of paint, so it will wait until we go that way again. I'm sure there will be another trip soon.

I also got some more garden planted, and we got the mowers out and serviced, and between DH, DSIL, and myself (with DD picking up the "trash" ahead of us) we got 99% of the yard mowed. The other 1% needs cleared before we can finish up. But it looks good for the first mowing of the season!

So, here's what is left of my original list for the month:

1) Clear off computer desk, and get bookwork and filing caught up -- _Have GOT to get to this one SOON!_
6) Finish setting up 2 new veggie garden beds - _waiting for weather and trailer so DH can haul a trailer load of compost manure to fill them up._
8) Clean up flower beds -- *One Done, One to Go!* -- _That ground is rock hard!!! I should really soak it down to get the weeds pulled if the rain promised later this week doesn't do it!_
10) Measure flower bed by shop for border pavers - _May go ahead and measure this one, and see if I can come up with the $$ from my change jar and bottle/can returns! There are quite a few piling up in the tool shed._
12) Declutter utility room/storage area  *DONE* _all I can until Garden Shed is set to move in to._

I guess I have been pecking away at it!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Got a lot more bedding hauled out of the stall - did I mention it was a DEEP bedding pack? I figure we are nearly half done with that stall, and nearly half done with covering the new garden area. The other stalls should take care of mulching and fertilizing the rest of the garden. I made just the tiniest bit of progress on the shed project. I found a bunch of the 2x4s I need to cut rafters from and started getting them marked for cutting. Mostly though, I worked on cleaning house, more laundry (washed the darks by hand and hung them out to dry until I had to grab them off the line while the raindrops were hitting them), and helping dd with the barn cleaning project. Got my red garden wagon fixed, too, so moving that bedding goes twice as fast. I had hoped to get to town today to run errands, but I ran out of time. Need to do that tomorrow.

Lick Creek, you've been doing great on your list. Be proud of yourself!


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Manygoatsnmore, sounds like you are pecking away at your list, too!
I am great at making lists. I could make one a mile long of everything I would like to get done. I have a real problem with chosing the right projects at the right time, and not switching gears along the line. And DH is great at throwing something unexpected in the mix that I didn't plan for! LOL.

I did get some desk time but not near enough. I hope to get back to it this weekend and finish up. And the clothes still haven't all been put away. Pretty good chances of rain this weekend, so need to focus on other outside activities first, and use these as rainy day projects.

Tonight is out, as we have to go out to dinner with DH's boss... don't get me started! ... but the rest of the week should be MINE!


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thought I'd check in even though this weekend did not allow for a very big dent in my list, considering I babysat for two 3-year olds overnight Saturday, and we got a little over 3 inches of rain from late Friday night until early evening last night! You would think I would have gotten more done in the house, but it seemed like one interruption after another!

So, looking at what's left on my list..

1) Clear off computer desk, and get bookwork and filing caught up -- *Got bill paying caught up, but not all the filing.  At least the bills are paid on time!*
6) Finish setting up 2 new veggie garden beds - waiting for weather and trailer so DH can haul a trailer load of compost manure to fill them up. *DH discovered that the landscape timbers I've been using were on sale, almost 1/2 off, this weekend, so we ended up buying a truckload of them. I have several beds that the sides need replaced, and have been doing them one at a time. This will take care of over half. Now it just needs to dry up so I can get to it. Looks like an item for my May To Do List! LOL!*
8) Clean up flower beds -- One Done, One to Go! -- That ground is rock hard!!! I should really soak it down to get the weeds pulled if the rain promised later this week doesn't do it! -* It rained alright, but now it is TOO wet!! If I time it right later this week, and we don't get a whole lot more rain (there is still some in the forcast for later this week) I may be able to get to this before the end of the month!*
10) Measure flower bed by shop for border pavers - May go ahead and measure this one, and see if I can come up with the $$ from my change jar and bottle/can returns! There are quite a few piling up in the tool shed.* I did find some decent ones for 99Â¢ each! It is going to take quite a few, and I bought 20 of them to make sure they will work, and they look like they will work just fine. Turned in one of my change cans, and had over $70!!! So this should be enough to finish off the bed. Now I just need to get the rest of the pavers, some sand, and a little sunshine.* 
12) Declutter utility room/storage area DONE all I can until Garden Shed is set to move in to. *We picked up the roofing steel that DH had ordered earlier this month. He and a friend had planned to get the roof on this weekend, but with weather and the fact that he needed a couple more boards that he didn't have, the project got put off. The shed needs a roof, door, windows installed and trim boards up, and it's ready to set.*

Oh, and my spring/summer clothes are STILL in laundry baskets on my bedroom floor. I just can't seem to make myself put them away. I really have to break this habit. Those laundry baskets would be put to better use doing laundry rather than storing it!!!

How did the rest of you fair this weekend?


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok here is my update
1. finish up 2 more sewing projects done with both started on a third one
2. clean out garage so work can be done and then refill with organized storage all but one shelf is done will do it the weekend before we start construction
3. put up more bookshelves in basement one more done need to clean more so i can finish up
4. fix desk area up and organize it not getting done this month
5. work on garden area more flowers are planted shrubs are in grapes will be this week as will fruit trees need to turn over garden bed so i can hopefully plant next week after the storm we are supposed to get thurs.
6. deep clean kitchen and front room one done but will redo it hopefully next month when i can get more time to do the job right
7. work on second bathroom remodel if $$ is available after garage is done not this month $$ isn't there maybe in june


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I bought the joist hangers and plywood for the shed, and have slowly been getting the hangers installed. The old wood that I'm nailing into is like driving into iron, so I pound a few nails and then have to go do something else that isn't so hard on my hands and arms. I should just break down and invest in an air nailer! I've been derailed by rain on that project today, as well as on the other outdoor jobs. 

Yesterday, I cut more wood along the property line and got it hauled and stacked. I took the loppers out and cut off underbrush and knocked dead limbs off the hemlocks and firs, too. I'm making progress on getting the line cleared, but it's not going to be finished this month. I have a feeling next month's list is gonna look a lot like this month's. I have started a lot of projects, but finished only a few.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, obviously, I am going to move a lot of my list to May. Hubby is leaving on Sat. for a few days and to deliver the "project" that we have been engulfed in for the last 2 months. I have spent all my time this month helping him get it finshed by the deadline. I hope to have a lot of my April list done the first of May, so I will probably repost with my leftovers plus more. This month has just flown by. Later, Marilyn


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, being as today is the last day of April, I did NOT complete everything on my list. And really didn't make much of a dent in it this past week. 

DH has been running late getting off work most of the week (we ride together). And the evenings seemed to get filled up with other things. My house is trashed, we barely had clothes to make it through the week. I am so far behind in the house it is almost depressing. 

Outside, we did get the yard mowed once, although with all the rain you wouldn't know it. The rider needs some repairs, and it is suppose to rain again today and this evening, so who knows when it will get mowed again. And I do not have the stamina or the time to do it all with my push mower!!! 

We did get the garden shed moved and leveled up last night. Although the weather has kept us from getting it finished too. It still needs the roof, windows and door, and trimwork. I am a little concerned about it being set up by the garden, because I can see it not getting finished. DH can sometimes be a "out of sight. out of mind" kind of guy. Not to mention, he likes to do the "new, neat" stuff, like the new steel roof WILL get on because he wants to try it out. Windows won't take much to put in, but don't count on trim right away! And he still has to build the doors!  And I know I'll have to keep on him to get the trimwork on it. :grumble:

Wow. Guess I had a little frustration to vent there, huh? Sorry for that!

I've bought 50 edgers for the front flower bed. Walking it off, it looks like I'll need another 50! It won't span as far as DH would like but I can't justify much more expense on it. I will need some more mulch too. Hopefully I can start laying those out this weekend if it doesn't get too wet. Also want to get some of the veggie beds rebuilt this weekend. I really need to get some laundry done and at least a reasonable path through my house. Then I will feel like I can make a new list for May. But at the rate I'm going, this could be my list for May! 

I don't know how I got so far behind!!! It almost feels like I was farther ahead at the begining of the month!!!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I did awesome this month! This is the closest I've come to actually finishing a list. I've been really productive and I'm not going to knock myself for not completing it.

1. Weed front and side door flower beds. The weeds are small, but they are definitely coming up. This is 80% done. I've also enlarge several of the beds I was weeding and moved several plants to other locations, etc.

2. Plant peas along fence. I'm starting from sod so this is a bit of a project. DONE

3. Make 3 more raised beds. DONE

4. Order a load of topsoil. DONE

5. Mud, sand, prime, and paint upstairs hallway. WILL PROBABLY BE WORKING ON THIS THIS WEEKEND AS IT'S SUPPOSED TO RAIN.

6. Finish spring cleaning boys' room. DONE

7. Put away winter clothes and inventory spring clothes to see who needs what. DONE

8. Rehab first half of chicken yard. 25% DONE

9. Pot tomatoes into bigger pots. Changing this to "Put tomatoes into raised beds with row cover. DOING THIS NEXT WEEK, SO IT'LL GO ON THE NEXT LIST.

*Lickcreek2* we've all had months like that. Pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and decide what's bothering you the most. There's where you start. You did get a lot done this month, it just sounds like your projects were the kind that look worse while they're being done and they're not quite finished yet. Tomorrow is another day... and month


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, all of us are here to encourage each other and to have some accountablity, as well. RedTartan did an awesome job on her list this month, as did Pauline - kudos! :hand: I didn't do very well on mine - progress on many, none finished except the taxes. Lickcreek - my month has resembled yours! My house is a mess (working on getting it back under control yesterday and today), and I've been going round and round with dd about doing her share of the work involved with her animals and her share of housework, since she is an adult now and needs to pick up the slack a little more (okay, a lot more). And reading back through all the posts, you really did get a lot done. Maybe not finished, but progress. All I can say is, sometimes life happens in spite of our best laid plans, and we just need to refocus and start fresh tomorrow. Actually, pretty much everyone that has posted on their lists has done a good job of picking way at them this month! All of you inspire me to work harder and smarter to get my home organized and my projects done - or at least to make progress on them.  Thank you all!


----------

